# Between the Buns....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cost of your store bought burger is going to rise.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/burger_costs_rising_with_beef_supply_at_21-year_low_commodities_BLMG/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Is beef even an ingredient in a McDonalds burger?


----------

